# Chinese 1440G lathe from the 1990s - buy or avoid?



## Oysta (Feb 16, 2022)

My mate is considering the following lathe for his home workshop for hobby use (see link below). I'm familiar with the Taiwanese equivalents but this has a Made in China nameplate. Anybody owned/operated these mid 1990s Chinese units and are they useable or are they better as boat anchors?

Nameplate: Master Cal Machinery CC-1440G, Year: 1996

Cheers

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/par...LjkimjBTKBnpzNMOEDfc1rDE_qsaJsTNPxMN-vgWiGw7w


----------



## Nutfarmer (Feb 17, 2022)

The thing with the Chinese lathes is the quality can be all over the place. Sometimes you win and sometimes you loose. The only way to tell if to go look at the lathe. The fit and finish may be lacking ,but will it do   what you want to? It's the person behind the machine and not the machine that can make the difference. I have seen some very fine work done with an Atlas lathe that a professional machinist would laugh at.


----------



## jwmay (Feb 17, 2022)

It looks the same as a Harbor Freight/Grizzly 12 x 36 of that time period.  I don't know what the quality was like, but I had a 2013 model and it was a great machine. Not sure that helps. I guess I'm saying, I wouldn't be afraid of the Made in China part. But it may be difficult to find replacement parts for, if anything breaks. Then again, if it's operational after 30 years still, I think it's proven itself.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 17, 2022)

I agree with the "it is hit or miss when it comes to Chinese made lathes" but I'll add, the price seems kind of high, though I am unfamiliar with the machine market down under.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 17, 2022)

In my limited experience it’s hit or miss no matter where it’s made. Just because it’s made in Taiwan or the US for that matter doesn’t automatically mean I don’t have to worry about it and not inspect it close. My mix of used machines foreign and domestic have suffered more from abuse and un expert repair than how it came from the factory. My brother who worked as a machinist when he got tired of his old worn out US made lathe decided to replace it he bought a Chinese lathe from Harbor Freight. I think he paid $1800 for his with the coupons they used to have almost 10yrs ago now.

He was the first to tell me, it’s all about the nut behind the handwheels. If everything is working right and it shows little or no damage or wear and in testing it it holds dimensions its all down to your expertise at bargaining.


----------



## jwmay (Feb 17, 2022)

Just another think I thought of. I recently found a central machinery 12x36 lathe for sale a couple hours away.  I spent a lot of time talking myself out of driving up to get it.  In all my cogitation on the matter, the fact that it was made in China wasn't even a consideration. I ended up not buying it simply because I do not need it. Weirdest thing. Lol


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 17, 2022)

jwmay said:


> I ended up not buying it simply because I do not need it. Weirdest thing. Lol


OMG, what a concept!


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 17, 2022)

It looks like it might be ok, Has QCGB for threads, good type chuck mounts, does it have a 127 t gear for metric threading? Not a deal breaker can probably get one to fit. 

Looks like a fairly good copy of generic Taiwanese lathes so many spare parts might fit. 

Check it out if it looks good should be ok, It's 30/40 years old so any serious faults should be evident by now, give it a run and listren for bad noises.


----------



## Radials (Feb 17, 2022)

Looks identical to my year 2000 Enco 110-1351 Lathe. Machine has done everything I need it to do but does have some issues. The previous owner of my machine had built a separate pedestal mount for the motor and had it bolted to his floor. I thought this was weird and reattached the motor to discover the machine has a vibration (without a chuck on it as well). A link belt did eliminate much of the problem but its still there and I believe the problem is in the factory motor mount design. This is on my list of improvements, but check that lathe out in higher speeds too. There's a plastic gear in the gear train. Have a look at it, but keep in mind that there should also be a steel one included in the gear set. My lathe also leaks from a location I haven't found yet. I'm probably going to need to lift it off the stand to determine from where. The wood base in the pictures posted looks a little stained around base at back of the machine? Not sure if that would be a deal breaker to your friend, but mine will empty the gear box in about 3 months if not watched. As mentioned it's done what I need it to do and I have done alot with the machine.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 17, 2022)

It looks small for a 14x40. I would almost say that is a 12x36.


----------



## akjeff (Feb 19, 2022)

If it is a 1440, it's a very lightly built 1440. With that sheet metal base, it's going to be very top heavy, and shake like a washing machine. JMO, but I'd keep looking.


----------

